# TO TUMBLE OR TO TRIP ON ACID



## Bottle tumbler (Apr 7, 2004)

People you need to understand that acid is not good for you or any thing. ok so it will eat off barnicals or some dirt, But it will not take off the stain, trust me I know, below is a before  pic, I'll post the after next


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Apr 7, 2004)

*RE: TO TUMBLE OR TO TRIP ON ACID 2*

HERE IS THE AFTER PIC.


----------



## IRISH (Apr 7, 2004)

Bit hard to tell what you are talking about there Bottle tumbler,  I presume thats a before and after of a tumbled bottle ?
 As for the acids,  Acid can be any one of several hundred acidic chemicals,  Hydrochloric Acid is VERY good at cleaning gunk off but won't touch "sickness" I presume that's what you are talking about ?  Hydrochloric Acid is pretty safe to handle with a bit of care.   HydroFluoric Acid on the other hand can if mixed with the right stuff clean and polish bottles well (I don't like the finish on them but that's another thing),  Hydrofluoric Acid can also kill you very easley and very horribly.


----------



## Maine Digger (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey Bottle Tumbler, the service you provide is great, as is the results,[] But as I think Shakesphere might have said "He dosts protesteth too much".  Not ALL bottles are suited for tumbling, so there is a ligitimate application for acid dipping, brushing etc., don't you agree.[8|]  You can't have ALL the business![]  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Apr 8, 2004)

I was talking about any acid. I (myself) do not think it's safe a to use, plus I dont know the far reaching effects it may have on health in general. Like eyes,breathing, skin contact. I guess if it works on removing the stuff from the ocean then it would be allright if it's outside and away from people who dont wear protective clothing.
 And I'm not out to take any bodys business,I'm juist stating my point of view to cleaning bottles. When I was reading some of the posts about cleaning I was lead to believe that acid or listeren was the only best way to clean bottles. Well I'm not one to sit back and just agree with that. And dont take this and I'm the only one that is right. in my very first post I stated that if it works for you then thats good. But I have found that tumbling bottles and jars works best for  me and when I see something work so good then I like to share it with everybody. 
 Yes there is a good application for dipping in acid. I use muriatic acid and water for insulators, it cleans off the tar and black gunk, so I'm open to  using some acid some times. buit not for bottles.
 please explain to me how Hydrochloric acid is mixed safly and used to clean stain and etching[8|] I have never used it and dont know.


----------



## Maine Digger (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey Richard, I was just Razzing you![] It's just that I felt like a spectator at a tennis match, with everyone 'serving' their best shot for cleaning preferences back and forth.  Both 'sides' seemed to be digging their heels in, set on not giving an inch to the other point of view.  I agree with you in that anyone inexperienced should not mess around with acid; the potential for injury is too great. I think there was a lot of 'tongue and cheek' discussion about the Listerine.  Let's face it, how can something that's safe for the most sensitive human tissues be compared to acid?[8|] I think comperable results to the Listerine are attained with bleach, vinegar, pumice hand cleaner..... But if you use the mint flavored Listerine the bottles will smell better.[:-]


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Apr 8, 2004)

I knew that the title would catch the attention of people. it was meant as a joke reffering to the past years, a long time ago[]  to trip on acid..[8D] I was trying to get the new guys and gals to understand acid is not to be messed with, unless you know what your doing, and never around kids or pets.
 I dont want all the business I cant take to much more. my tumbler has been running 24 / 7 for 3 years, Yes no lie 3 years straight, well to change the motor and thats it, but it just keeps going and going, just like the bunny.
 I see there is a good bottle and crock auction in N.H this month on th 17th
 rick


----------



## Pontiled (Apr 8, 2004)

By the way, Rick, that's a super Petersburg bottle you tumbled! Running your tumbler 24/7 sounds familiar. We moved down to North Carolina (BIG mistake) from Virginia and we sold our tumbler. It will be replaced as soon as possible after we move back to good old Virginia. The old tumbler was always on except to switch tumbler barrels or change speed.

 As for acid (Hydrochloric acid), I used it extensively to remove iron, calcium, and that type of stuff, but it DOES NOT remove stain/etching. It was used outside and away from other people and pets. It is not to be  used by someone who isn't thoroughly familiar with it (I have a strong background in chemistry).

 Keep those Virginia bottles coming out of the ground!


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Apr 8, 2004)

That petersburg bottle was sent ot me to clean. I wish I had dug it. it's a rear one so I'm told. I'm just so amazed when they come out of the tumbler. I can't get enough, I think I'm addicted[]


----------



## Pontiled (Apr 8, 2004)

This kind of addiction is GOOD!  Yes, the Petersburg bottle is a super bottle. I wish I had been able to keep all of the Virginia bottles I have had, but life goes on. I still have one super bottle from Virginia left in my collection (only the second bottle like it found so far) in many, many years.


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Apr 8, 2004)

I'll tell you it sure is a addiction, I know if I dont dig,buy or have something going on, I get a little on edge. but cleaning them is a great fix.

 rick kern


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Apr 9, 2004)

YES IT IS. I didn't even notice that. I may have another pic if you want one.
 Thnak for your help.

 rick kern


----------



## IRISH (Apr 11, 2004)

Bottle tumbler,  I think tumbling is a good thing with so many bottles that would otherwise not be worth displaying coming up near mint,  I can also see you do a good job,  just that I was not sure what you where saying in your first post [] .
 BTW  muriatic acid IS Hydrochloric Acid (HCl) ,   safely mixing it with water is as simple as measuring out the amount of each and pouring one into the other,  all the safety gear you need is gloves, goggles and common sense and don't breath the vapor from the concentrated stuff (there is no Hydrogen Chloride vapor given off from a few percent mix).


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey Max, there are some cutting agents out there that will take embossment right off. (ie, 600 grit) However, if you use the proper compound for the proper application, there is no danger of this happening at all. I use 1200 grit cutter for 6 or 7 days for really sick glass then come back and polish it for another 3 or 4 days with alum. oxide. 600 grit is great for heavily etched or scratched glass but you *DO NOT* want to ever use it on any type of embossment. I have never seen (in person) a bottle that has been professionally cleaned with acid, but I can not believe it could be any prettier than a bottle that has been properly tumbled and you don't risk life or limb with the tumbling process. Hope this helps,  Kelley


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Apr 11, 2004)

The embossing wont be hurt at all. when you polish it does just that. polish. but if you cut it will remove a very fine layer of glass. it an over all cut. it would take weeks with a normal cutter to remove the embossing.

 rick


----------

